
Cybersecurity teams that don't interact much perform best - sibmike
https://www.arl.army.mil/www/default.cfm?article=3209
======
sibmike
I wonder if it may be generalized to development teams. Do you think well-
built REMOTE dev teams with effective leadership would perform better than dev
teams that spend time on interaction?

Why then there are so few remote positions? Should we blame the lack
leadership, lazy management, and flawed team building for the overcrowded and
overpriced SF Bay Area?

PS: The link to the actual research: Sociometrics and observational assessment
of teaming and leadership in a cybersecurity defense competition

[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S016740481...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0167404817302298)

